# Instapot to Pasteurize?



## Michaela Van Mecl (Sep 3, 2018)

Who uses the instapot to pasteurize milk?

Do you like it? How much can you do at a time?

*Instant Pot Ultra 10-in-1 is what I'm looking at =)*


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I've been wanting to try to make yogurt but haven't tried it yet. I would think you could use it for pasteurizing but not sure.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

I have tried pasteurizeing milk in an Instant pot. I did a full gallon. When it was done, it tastes sour but it was fresh when I put it in. I only did it once so I don't know if I did something wrong or what.
I would say if you have milk to spare, try it. You might have better luck that me. 
You can always use sour milk in other recipes so it is not like it would be totally ruined.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> I've been wanting to try to make yogurt but haven't tried it yet. I would think you could use it for pasteurizing but not sure.


I have made yogurt it an instant pot a couple times. I really like it. It is really easy.


----------



## Vaught003 (Jan 4, 2021)

Yes. I bought an instant pot for this purpose and use it daily for pasteurizing. I fell in love with it for cooking as well.


----------



## fcdairygoats (Jun 24, 2013)

How do you use it to pasteurize milk?


----------



## Vaught003 (Jan 4, 2021)

fcdairygoats said:


> How do you use it to pasteurize milk?


 It's under the yogurt function. It brings the milk up to temp and holds it there for the correct amount of time. Then you just have to bring the temp down within a certain amount of time. I do that by putting a jar with the milk in ice water.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

If your goat is healthy then why do you want to pasteurize it? I know to kill any germs ! right ? Why bother just buy store milk and be done. You kill the good parts by the pasteurizing process.


----------



## dldolan (Jan 19, 2017)

I also pasteurize, many of us do, so no need to be rude, TexasGoatMan. Regardless of how clean you work, there is always a chance. I do a low-temp pasteurization, so am excited to hear about the Insta-pot! Thanks Vaught003!


----------

